# Lizard ID Please



## Fuscus (Jul 29, 2010)

Not 100% sure of this guy, any help


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 29, 2010)

Perentie


----------



## Sterlo (Jul 29, 2010)

Is that a chameleon!you will get in trouble.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 29, 2010)

Jannico said:


> Perentie


 Um excuse me but its clearly a Lacie, why respond to these threads if you obviously have no idea :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## blakehose (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah seriously, you only have 700 posts, you guys are such rookies.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 29, 2010)

I wanted to say v.brevicauda but then I realized the zoom button was on. Sneaky sneaky


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 29, 2010)

be quiet FOUR HUNDRED POST


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 29, 2010)

Haha! +1 for the Lacie what are you on about Blake !?


----------



## blakehose (Jul 29, 2010)

I was waiting for that! Haha.

But seriously, it is definetly Varanus Rosenbergi, I no Bcuz i hav 4 of dem in a 4x2x2 her at mah house


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 29, 2010)

thanks guys - but I should have been more specific - Central or Eastern?


----------



## Sterlo (Jul 29, 2010)

eastern. i think


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 29, 2010)

Easterns have yellow mouths so I guess that one is Eastern


----------



## jordo (Jul 29, 2010)

Central


----------



## Khagan (Jul 29, 2010)

Keelback.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 29, 2010)

Just a question, I'm unsure on the species so why do you think its Central Jordo ?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 29, 2010)

Khagan said:


> Keelback.


 
HAHAHAHAHAHA
i wish then I could get them anywhere!


----------



## bluereptile (Jul 29, 2010)

eastern


----------



## jordo (Jul 29, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Just a question, I'm unsure on the species so why do you think its Central Jordo ?


 
Orange around the eyes gives it away, and it just generally looks like a vitticeps. 100%


----------



## Klaery (Jul 29, 2010)

I would have thought eastern based on the yellow mouth and they also often have some colour around the eyes.
Colour is never the best thing to go on though


----------



## Rocket (Jul 29, 2010)

P.vitticeps.

Geez, I thought an expert like you would know that Geckoman.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 30, 2010)

Rocket said:


> P.vitticeps.
> 
> Geez, I thought an expert like you would know that Geckoman.


 Meh, Eastern, central, all stinky beardies imo


----------



## Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Haha grow up, no need to get all fired up, just calm down and relax.


----------



## monitordude (Oct 3, 2010)

central agree with jordo 100%


----------



## 1issie (Oct 3, 2010)

eastern,all easterns have yellow gobs,and centrals have pink gobs.





eastern


----------



## 1issie (Oct 3, 2010)

central


----------



## jordo (Oct 18, 2010)

1issie said:


> eastern,all easterns have yellow gobs,and centrals have pink gobs.


This isn't a good characteristic for IDing between the two, take Fuscus' original picture as an example


----------



## kupper (Oct 18, 2010)

Central all the way


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 18, 2010)

1issie said:


> eastern,all easterns have yellow gobs,and centrals have pink gobs



Could you ID this one for me then please?


----------



## eipper (Oct 18, 2010)

vitticeps


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 18, 2010)

eipper said:


> vitticeps



Exactly Scott, which shows that they can't be identified purely by the colour of their mouths.
.


----------



## Tristan (Oct 18, 2010)

_Chlamydosaurus kingii 

_


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting that matt, so its clear that CBD's can have yellow mouths, but can EBD's have pink mouths?


----------

